# Should I...?



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Fleury is going to be 6 months here shortly (I can't believe how quickly time seems to go!). We have been taking puppy kindergarden classes and he knows basic commands pretty well. We work on those commands and nice house manners constantly at home, but I know there is always more to learn. I really like our trainer and the classes there - great place to meet like minded folks and nice dogs. 

Our training facility has a couple courses I thought would be good to do, but can't decide which would be better at his age. There is basic obedience, which would review a lot of what we already learned and add some things like longer stays, long distance recalls, etc. They also have a class which focuses on preparing for the CGC exam.

The other route is to take a puppy (under 1 yr) agility class. It teaches foundation skills for agility. I really think that this might build his confidence and our instructor said that it would be a lot of fun for both of us. 

At this point, we don't plan on competing in any activity, but plan to do them for fun/ to bond, so I'm not in a big rush. But since he loved puppy class, I thought it would be nice to continue with something. Anyone have any recommendations for training? Would doing the obedience before the foundation agility class improve those skills? Or would agility reinforce the obedience we are still working on at home? 

This may be a silly question, I just can't decide and he's my first pup, so I'm such a novice with everything.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't think it's silly. I am not sure if there is a right answer. I like alternating types of classes, I think it's a nice way to pick up new skills and keep the dog interested! Hoping others will weigh in!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I would suggest the foundation class if you're interested in agility.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

AgileGSD said:


> I would suggest the foundation class if you're interested in agility.


I agree. If you are lucky enough to have a place that offers puppy agility foundations you should take it. They are really fun and will only add to any additional training you may want to later on. 

:wub:


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I agree. If you are lucky enough to have a place that offers puppy agility foundations you should take it. They are really fun and will only add to any additional training you may want to later on.
> 
> :wub:


Sounds good, thanks for your suggestions everyone. I think we'll go with the foundation agility class and see how we like it.  I do think it would be fun to get into.


----------

